# Martins Irish Horses



## Lulu1984 (20 June 2018)

Hi

Has anyone had any dealings with Martins Irish Horses in Kent?  

Many thanks


----------



## Nicnac (20 June 2018)

Yes - what do you want to know?


----------



## npage123 (20 June 2018)

Not me personally but a close friend of mine and two other people I know have bought from them.  They are all delighted with their horses and have only positive things to say about the Martins.  Honest dealers, the horses are exactly as advertised, excellent trial facilities.


----------



## Lulu1984 (25 June 2018)

Great thank you.  Your comment is really helpful


----------



## Embo (25 June 2018)

Yes, my horse is from them. I post about him all the time on here. 

He was as described, cannot fault the Martins at all and wouldn't hesitate to buy another horse from them. They have an excellent reputation and I know of many horses (kept on same yard, friends horses & some that are stabled at my dressage instructor's yard) that came from the Martins.


----------

